# how to make invisible folders



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 29, 2006)

first create a new folder somewhere on your hard drive
when you name it hold down "Alt" and press "0160" this will create an invisible space so it will apper as if it has no name.Then right click and select "Properties". Select the tab "coustimize" and select "change icon". Scroll along and you should see a few blank spaces. Click on any one and click ok.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

amazing , thnx 4 sharing


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 29, 2006)

awesome dude...Can i know the source


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 29, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> awesome dude...Can i know the source



There is no exact source for this one, though I am not the discoverer. I came across this when I was browsing a forum the name of which I couldn't recollect. Thank you for your compliment


----------



## AshishSharma (Aug 29, 2006)

Tried it on my Laptop doesn't work  ... Alt+0160 the numbers 0160 should be typed in numpad with numlock on then it works...It inserts a special character similar to space and a folder named "con " is created.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Aug 30, 2006)

Guys this matter was already posted long before.............. 
look at this " *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27827 "


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 30, 2006)

nice information......


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2006)

cool...............thx 4 the info:=


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

nice info dude.


----------



## Ron (Dec 9, 2006)

hey nice info 
thanks


----------



## anandk (Dec 9, 2006)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> Guys this matter was already posted long before..............
> look at this " *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27827 "



here too in 2005  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10005&highlight=0160

but this tip goes a step further ... thanx ramakrishnan


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 9, 2006)

Its cool, thanx for sharing, do u know any more of these??


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 9, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice info friend. Thx.


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 10, 2006)

nice one...dude whoever discover that


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I think many of us know this.....
Not only in digit's but in many other forum and other website too have this info
neways thaks for sharing it Ramakrishnan


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 18, 2006)

You can also use

ALT + 255 for the same function.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 18, 2006)

i knew it but stilll a helpful tool for all


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## vivekrm007 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice.....


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 27, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: how to make invisible folders(Source and further knowledge)*

Do u want to know how did this work.Actually the number 0160 is the ASCII value of spacebar .Instead of 0160 u can also place 255.U can use ASCII keys any where even in icon .For e.g ± is a result of alt + 241 For further knowledge visit my this tutorial *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46951

Take a lokk at this also *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47365 If u have some queries u can ask


----------



## djmykey (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok now all ya guys flying in da air, so tell me if someone has renamed a folder with a special character and you need to open it (for further scrutiny or just for checking what is he/she upto) how will you do it. There is a way to do it in under 5 secs. Now tell me how to do it. If anyone knows this I will surely rep him. 

P.S. :- No older member is allowed to reply coz I had given this info out once. This is really good command and I'm not gonna give this one out so u guys only need to rack your brains.

If anyone is offended, am sorry but I dun wanna showoff k.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Ok now all ya guys flying in da air, so tell me if someone has renamed a folder with a special character and you need to open it (for further scrutiny or just for checking what is he/she upto) how will you do it. There is a way to do it in under 5 secs. Now tell me how to do it. If anyone knows this I will surely rep him.
> 
> P.S. :- No older member is allowed to reply coz I had given this info out once. This is really good command and I'm not gonna give this one out so u guys only need to rack your brains.
> 
> If anyone is offended, am sorry but I dun wanna showoff k.


 
Just select a folder press f2 to rename it now press the alt + any number .
This will make an ASCII key.for e.g alt +12 = ♀ ,etc alt + 9 =○

And abt old member my age is 14 and i became active from this jan 
I hav also told a tutorial on this article

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46951


----------



## djmykey (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok siddharth forgive me I wasnt clear out here. In any NT based systems the above renaming trick doesnt make the folder unaccessible. But in Win 98 it used to work like a charm, as in you culdnt rename it or do anything to it. Its properties would yield something wierd and it wouldnt open up too. So my question actually was if you are stuck in dos and u need to rename it, u have no tools to guess the character how wud u do it ? In XP anywayws the folder gets opened. Am sorry but I am kinda old school when it comes to windows so thats y I rely more on dos rather than Windows.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 30, 2007)

He explained how to hide it, but did not explain how to get it back. Most of us will figure out easily, and this is old stuff, but for those who can't??


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

Thnx for this useful tip


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 30, 2007)

once the folder is hidden , how to use it ??? I mean how to unhide it to use it ???? also , how to hide folders in linux.


----------



## Ron (Jan 31, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> once the folder is hidden , how to use it ??? I mean how to unhide it to use it ???? also , how to hide folders in linux.



buddy i don't know in linux.....
However try this-
Press CTRL+A
This will highlight all the files and fOlder..............

now u can notice than there will be a folder with no name........
double click on it......................

got the data!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trigger (Jan 31, 2007)

gud one... !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 31, 2007)

thanx Ron. repped u.


----------



## Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

T 
H 
A 
N 
K 
S 

B 
U 
D 
D 
Y


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Ok now all ya guys flying in da air, so tell me if someone has renamed a folder with a special character and you need to open it (for further scrutiny or just for checking what is he/she upto) how will you do it. There is a way to do it in under 5 secs. Now tell me how to do it. If anyone knows this I will surely rep him.
> 
> P.S. :- No older member is allowed to reply coz I had given this info out once. This is really good command and I'm not gonna give this one out so u guys only need to rack your brains.
> 
> If anyone is offended, am sorry but I dun wanna showoff k.


u cn jus rename it normally... ll work in xp...


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 19, 2007)

amazing tutorial it actually works.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------

